# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Heteranthera zosterifolia italian's flowers



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

hi today i have found this fowers ;-D

do you like it

how i can add it on the aquatic flowers discussion ????


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

I guess it's blooming time for H.zosterifolia now - mine was also flowering today


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

wow, those are truly beautiful


----------



## rwong2k (Jan 13, 2005)

just curious what's the photoperiod (hours) that you used to get this plant to flower?

thx
Raymond


----------



## scalare (Feb 18, 2003)

drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

mt photoperiod is more variable; i have 3 t8 30w and turn of without regularity; but max hours is 8

sorry for english ;-P


----------

